# Mounting TV Bracket on Brick Fireplace



## tanner21 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm going to be hanging a 52" LCD on my fireplace using the tilt mount. I saw the thread regarding plasmas, but I believe my TV is less than 80 pounds.

Can I, in fact, just masonry anchor the mounting bracket into the brick and be okay? 

New to the site - so hello, and help please.


----------



## Crunkleton (Apr 6, 2009)

Although mounting televisions above brick fireplaces typically isn't advisable (at least as a DIY project) it can be done... and LCD's are easier to work with than plasmas. They're lighter and less delicate, plus they tend to pickup less glare. But, if you use the fireplace for, you know, fires... you should check the temperature where the TV is going to hang. Place a thermometer there and build a huge fire. If it gets up to 90 degrees F, it's way too hot. 

Cement anchors can be used to mount the bracket. Running cables through the wall presents a whole new set of challenges. If you can find someone who will mount it for you at a reasonable price, I'd go with that.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

90F isn't that hot, are you sure on that?


----------



## Crunkleton (Apr 6, 2009)

n0c7 said:


> 90F isn't that hot, are you sure on that?


It's best to check the TV's manual for recommended operating temperatures. Most are somewhere between 32-100 degrees F. Sustained temperatures of 90 can be detrimental if coming from the fireplace (especially with plasma) and a good benchmark to avoid damaging equipment. 

It's best to err on the side of caution with expensive electronics. Melting it or operating above recommended temperature ranges will almost certainly void your warranty.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You have to remember that masonry mounts rely on friction holding the expanded plug against the sides of the hole and any loosening can cause the screws or bolts to pull right out.

I would have expected epoxy filled mounts to lock into the roughness on the sides of the hole preventing pull out except that a not too long ago experience with ceiling panels falling in a tunnel in Boston makes me want to think twice about that.

After drilling holes in brick or masonry, you could put in a smaller bit and jab that into the hole at different angles to make the inside of the hole bigger and hopefully get the mounting plug to lock in place or the mass of epoxy be too large inside to pull out.

If the TV is not turned on when you are using the fireplace, chances are you will not have overheating problems.

(copied from another post)
Note that mounting the TV that high may result in neck strain even if the TV can be tilted down.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Check monoprice.com for the cables you need to run in the wall, if that's what you are planning to do.
Mike


----------

